# Looking for Visa advice



## Hektix (May 18, 2016)

I'm an American hoping on flying into PH from Bangkok by the end of August and stay in central Luzon area, and I'd like to stay there for 6 months-1 year, or even longer.
I believe the visa I'd need is a 9A? I'm not sure about other options~
The complication I'm having is within the visa requirements. 
I would need to send in a series of things to the embassy in DC, which is fine, but what about income requirements?
I am disabled, and get about $750 per month - would a benefit award letter suffice as an income requirement? Because I sure as h****l don't have enough money to show up front to fund 6 months - 1 year before I fly in. If not, are there any other options for me that you know of?
Thanks for any replies


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I would think you can just fly in here and get the normal 30 day visa stamp, and then do extensions till you are ready to depart. I do the Balikbayan method so I don't know much about this route to stay here but others more knowledgeable will chime in.

Fred


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Concur with above.

You can then extend and save $$$ if you renew directly at Immigration. (Yes this is a 9A Visa or Tourist extension).

Plan your arrival around your monthly income direct deposits so you don't run short at renewal time. 

JM101


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just turn up and get a free 30 visa and renew until you are ready to leave, 3 years maximum. No need to show any finances.


----------



## Hektix (May 18, 2016)

JM101 said:


> Concur with above.
> 
> You can then extend and save $$$ if you renew directly at Immigration. (Yes this is a 9A Visa or Tourist extension).
> 
> ...





Gary D said:


> Just turn up and get a free 30 visa and renew until you are ready to leave, 3 years maximum. No need to show any finances.



I can extend the 30 day passport stay into a tourist visa? :0
Would I need to go to Manila once a month for that?
Thanks for your replies


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hektix said:


> I can extend the 30 day passport stay into a tourist visa? :0
> Would I need to go to Manila once a month for that?
> Thanks for your replies


The first extention is for 29 days then every 2 months. You can do your first extention (29 days) as you entre at the airport. From then onwards at a local satellite office at wherever you are staying, even a local travel agent can do it for you for a fee, I'm not sure I would be that trustfull to not do it in person. All extentions involve various levels of fees. There are also 6 month visas available at 3x the 2 month fee. Not sure if these have been rolled out to all areas yet.


----------



## Hektix (May 18, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Hektix said:
> 
> 
> > I can extend the 30 day passport stay into a tourist visa? :0
> ...


Thanks a lot, that really clears it up for me, I was unaware that was even an option! I appreciate it!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You will also need a follow on ticket out of country. This is typically checked when checking in for your flight to the PI. A lot of people shop for a cheap one way ticket out of country that is often referred to as a "throw away" ticket as they are not planning on using it. You get a 30 day Tourist Visa stamp on arrival. There are BI Satellite offices throughout the country, so no need to go to Manila. Other Immigration Offices

If you were to stay for a year, the tourist visa extension fees total about $560. You can stay up to 3 years on a tourist visa.


----------

